

Telecommuting Has Benefits, Too - humbledrone
http://blog.mezeske.com/?p=457

======
egiva
Well, I've telecommuted myself, and I've managed employees who telecommuted.
From a manager's point of view, I would say that telecommuting arguably works
in very limited circumstances, but I don't think that small start-up
businesses meet those requirements for it to work well. (sorry! that's a
generalization, I know...)

If you have no choice and need to work with some employees (or collaborators)
that telecommute, then picking the right collaborators is key - i.e. that "D"
type of personality who is always on task, works hard to finish a task before
moving to the next, etc. Also, if there's at least a few days per week that
you're all together physically at work, that works much better than a 100%
off-site plan.

